# Best device for inputting drums (Finger Drumming)



## dpasdernick (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Currently to play percussion instruments like EZ Drummer and Damage, etc I just use my controller keyboard. It was much easier on my synth action XP-80 but I upgraded to a new 88 key piano action ModX8 and I can't get a tight enough response especially when trying to do a roll on a single key. 

I've been looking at pad devices like Arturia's Beatstep, Korg;s Nano Control and NI's Maschine Mikro mkIII. I like the Korg because it's really inexpensive and has the XY pad which is something else I'd like but I've heard teh response is not great. 

Do any of you have a pad control surface you're in love with? Bonus points if it's super inexpensive. 

Happy Holidays!

Darren


----------



## jorchime (Dec 14, 2020)

I recently got a Launchpad X and it's so much fun to play with!
A 8x8 grid has some advantages in my opinion, which is nicely illustrated by this layout for example:








The best 8x8 pad layout for finger drumming - The Quest for Groove


If you want to move beyond 16 pads and start using 64 pads for finger drumming, these drum layouts might help you out.




questforgroove.com




(Quest for groove and his youtube channel is a good resources to learn finger drumming in general.)

edit: he also came up with the ideas to do rolls by assigning 8 hits with different velocities in a row. This way you can just sweep along and it's easy going. I can't recommend it enough if you enjoy the topic.

If you just need the pads, I can definitely recommend a Launchpad.
The mini version has no velocity information and the pads are too small I think, so Launchpad X or Pro mk II are the ones to take into consideration.


----------



## Windbag (Dec 15, 2020)

Are you looking to play percussion in or launch/design loops? If you're after something more suited to stick and mallet instruments than a keybed, I'd suggest looking first at multipads you can actually use sticks with. They're a little pricey (Alesis makes the smallest, cheapest one I know of but I'd suggest roland/nord options if you can swing it) but to me finger pads don't offer enough additional capability over keys to be worthwhile - without stick bounce you can't paradiddle, roll flam etc ...things it's really nice to be able to play if in you have the libraries to support it. Individualized rhythm is an undervalued tool in todays packaged beats world

EDIT; and actually if you have room for it, keep an eye on your local classifieds for an e-drum kit. You can pick those up for a couple hundred bucks with some luck these days...and they're fun


----------



## TheNorseman (Dec 15, 2020)

It doesn't look like they make it anymore, but back in the day when I had mac, there was an iZotope plugin where you had a virtual grid and you could just click in where you wanted the drums. I'll make an edit when I find it. Of course you can still do this with midi tracks, but it was streamlined to make it way easier.

Back when I was trying to solve the same problem you are now, this program made more sense than any piece of hardware I could find.

Edit: I had to dig through an old email address that I haven't used in years in order to find it. It was an old product called iDrum. It is now a legacy product that can be downloaded for free if you want to see if it is helpful to you or not.








Legacy Products


Download iZotope legacy products.




www.izotope.com


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 15, 2020)

Windbag said:


> Are you looking to play percussion in or launch/design loops? If you're after something more suited to stick and mallet instruments than a keybed, I'd suggest looking first at multipads you can actually use sticks with. They're a little pricey (Alesis makes the smallest, cheapest one I know of but I'd suggest roland/nord options if you can swing it) but to me finger pads don't offer enough additional capability over keys to be worthwhile - without stick bounce you can't paradiddle, roll flam etc ...things it's really nice to be able to play if in you have the libraries to support it. Individualized rhythm is an undervalued tool in todays packaged beats world
> 
> EDIT; and actually if you have room for it, keep an eye on your local classifieds for an e-drum kit. You can pick those up for a couple hundred bucks with some luck these days...and they're fun



I actually have a set of Roland V-Drums as I started my music career playing drums in bands in Vancouver. I have never used them to input into Cubase but I should at least try it. I just need a small set of pads to quickly get a ghost track down.

The Maschine Mikro looks fun. I may get one of those.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 15, 2020)

Perhaps the cost takes it out of consideration but have you considered a zendrum?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 15, 2020)

I used to use a modded Akai MPD16 and later a Korg PadKontrol. Now I've found that my Seaboard Rise is much better than either of them. Not suggesting you'd need to buy a huge keyboard, but the Seaboard block might be something to consider.


----------



## widescreen (Dec 20, 2020)

Quest for Grooves (mentioned above) recommends Maschine Mikro Mk3, and so do I. Had an Akai MPD218 before, Maschine pads are better.


----------



## John Longley (Dec 22, 2020)

I use a Launchpad X, easy to custom map to whatever you want. Pads aren’t as nice as push/machine but they’re great. For fine dynamics like programming an intricate ride part I like my weighted keys.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 22, 2020)

Maschine is great in many ways. Very good hardware, software that is getting better each update, beautiful sounds, exemplary hardware-software inregration. I have Cubase and Maschine (mk3, jam and the keyboard) but I hardly ever open the former anymore, because making music with the latter is just so much fun, probably the most hobby fun I felt since playing with playmobil as a boy, long, long ago.
But, true, I am a fan boy....


----------

